# Why do I want a fixed base??



## Ken in Fallbrook (Apr 9, 2011)

I have several plunge routers. I leave them set up for different operations. One of them is a PC 690 that came with a fixed base and a plunge base. I can’t figure out why I want a fixed base in addition to the plunge base. It's been sitting on a top shelf gathering dust for a few years. Seems to me my plunge base will do everything the fixed base will do...... plus plunge. What am I missing???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

fixed base for table...?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> fixed base for table...?


Also if you want to rout signs.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The fixed base comes in handy when freehand routing, the lower center of gravity gives me a feeling of more control. Of course, it's a matter of personal preference and what you're used to.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

edge treatment...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

most bearing guide bits...


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I use a D-handle fixed base on my 690 with the dovetail jig for better control.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@richjh

I have the 690 D-handle on an offset base, the first router I usually reach for.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a dozen or so routers. Most are mounted in shop-made tables. Only have one fixed base and it is a trim router. I've never have seen a need for fixed base. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would echo what Doug said. It's true that the plunge will do everything that a fixed base will and for anyone buying their first router I suggest that it be a plunge. I believe that Harry Sinclair in Perth, Australia has said they don't see many or any fixed bases for sale in their stores.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know, but I have never used a plunge router...only fixed base. 


Regards....Gary


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Lots of apps for that fixed base and more stable casting, Ken.
Turns out most outside cuts are single depth (not requiring the muliti-stage routing of plungers), & ideally suited for the fixed base.
Plunging, whilst on the edge of stock invites a tip-over.
Moreover, plungers have a relatively high center of mass, making them less useful & more risky for end and edge cuts. Appreciate, that any router whilst making a 90° outside turn, has < 20% of its casting on the work! How can you not tip the machine?
Plungers can't be beat for multi-stage inside cuts where the machine is surrounded x substrate; a real handicap for the fixed base 1001 casting. And fixed base tools are the tools of choice for outside single depth, fractional thickness cuts.
Routers


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gjackson52 said:


> I don't know, but I have never used a plunge router...only fixed base.
> 
> 
> Regards....Gary


Well Gary it's about time for you to buy a new router. A plunge base is as good of a reason as any. I use both bases quite a bit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Center of gravity is lower with fixed base, so it is easier to handle, for me at least. I don't use the plunge base much, and of course, the Colt I use is fixed base nearly all the time. Trim use with a plunge base? Doable, but awkward for me.


----------

